# Bear's Step by Step  Venison



## jfsjazz (Mar 17, 2020)

Many thanks to Bearcarver for the tutorial on dried venison.  I had great success with it!!


----------



## buzzy (Mar 17, 2020)

Bangin stuff. Tip my hat to him also. Actually have a batch ready for slicing tomorrow. Resting the shoulder today to run slicer.


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 17, 2020)

looks great, i've tried some of bears step by steps and they all came out good, yeah guy's like bear and many others on here make it so easy for us.


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 17, 2020)

jfsjazz said:


> Many thanks to Bearcarver for the tutorial on dried venison. I had great success with it!!



Many thanks to 

 Bearcarver
 for many, many of his tutorials. I can't do game meat here due to my wife's distaste for it but I sure do make a lot of other things Bear style...and love every one of them!! Congrats to you on a successful attempt. Looks great.

Robert


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 17, 2020)

Shout out to Bear here as well. They CB and smoked roast beef that I made following his steps came out awesome!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2020)

jfsjazz said:


> Many thanks to Bearcarver for the tutorial on dried venison.  I had great success with it!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 436380




Thank You Jazz!!
Nice pile of Tasty Venison Dried Beef!!
Like.
And Thanks to you other guys for your compliments!!

Bear


----------

